# My first grow! Skunk #1!



## asd3reff (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello there! I'm in process of growing my Skunk #1 seeds! I bought them from Sensi Seed in Amsterdam. The seeds are not feminized. I also bought a Philips MASTER SON-T PIA Plus 400W HPS light. I'll use soil for growing. Hope i'll get the best advices and tips from you all users, during my grow process.
i just put the seeds to germinate (4 for the start), now 24 hours ago, nothing yet (should i worry?), and i bought 2 x 120W CFL, which i'll use them for the veg, and switch to HPS 400W when needed. I'll put the seeds in some little pots (soil) after germination, and as i read over the internet and on forums, i'll keep them in dark place till the sprout will show up, and intend to put those on the two CFL's, i don't know the intervals which i'll must keep the light on and off for the veg period (CFL period). I read many variants, and some says to keep the light 24/7! What you advice me?


----------



## NLgrower (Mar 21, 2007)

while vegging keep the light on 24 hours or at least 18 with 6 off


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 21, 2007)

> i just put the seeds to germinate (4 for the start), now 24 hours ago, nothing yet (should i worry?),


 
Nah, nothing to worry about there asd3reff. Some of the little buggers can nearly take a week to come up.

Regarding the 24/7 lighting, it's down to personal preference really. 
Some people leave em switched on all the time. That's what I'm doing at the moment.

18 hours of light and 6 hours darkness will save you some money and also give your lights a rest. It can also allow for things to cool down for a bit if you're having problems with temps.

Good luck with the grow.


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks for replying. two of them already start to move, hope to do good!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2007)

*Everything sounds good so far asd3reff. GREEN MOJO coming your way for the babies. Good luck on the grow.  *


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 22, 2007)

who's *GREEN MOJO?*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2007)

asd3reff said:
			
		

> who's *GREEN MOJO?*


*GREEN MOJO is something you give to another member to help their plants grow.  *


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 22, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *GREEN MOJO is something you give to another member to help their plants grow.  *




    thanks then


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 22, 2007)

updates... i guess it's not time yet to move them in to small pots


----------



## pussum (Mar 22, 2007)

It took me almost four days to get mine to tap out. When they finally did they broke completely out of the seed shells. haha. Looking good so far man.


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 23, 2007)

i put them in little pots, and keep them in closet. I don't know what to say about lighting, when to switch those CFL's on!
What about watering the plants with mineral water gas free from the shop?


 Also, need a little help. Just don't understand how to use this... i know i'll need it and the lighting period is about to start.
http://www.growkind.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=252559


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks for helping me using that device. however i did figure out myself.

updates:


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 25, 2007)

i'm lighting the plants with 18 hours of light, and 6 of dark. i understand that when they'll reach 10". i shall transplant them in bigget pots (5 gallons). when i shall start using 12/12 light? right after transplantation?


----------



## rami (Mar 26, 2007)

flip to 12/12 when u see alternading nodes or pre-flowers...good luck on ur grow man...im growin skunk #1 too...ill be following this,


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 27, 2007)

7 days since i've put those seeds in paper towel (overall), and 4 since they are in this little pots


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 27, 2007)

rami said:
			
		

> flip to 12/12 when u see alternading nodes or pre-flowers...good luck on ur grow man...im growin skunk #1 too...ill be following this,



 As english was not my primary language, and not even in school learned, can you please explain "alternating nodes" and "pre-flowers"


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2007)

asd3reff said:
			
		

> As english was not my primary language, and not even in school learned, can you please explain "alternating nodes" and "pre-flowers"


*OK alternating nodes is when the leaves are no longer growing straight across from each other. This can take between 6 and 8 weeks depending on strain maybe sooner. Here is a pic provided by EvryScarHasAStry. Pre flowers show the plants sex before putting them into flower. This can happen between 6 and 8 weeks depending on strain maybe sooner. You can usually find them about 4 nodes up the plant. Here is a link that will show you pre flowers, male flowers, female flowers, and a hermie. Hope this helps ya.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026*


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 27, 2007)

TBG, so you say that i can find out which are females before transplanting them in to bigger (final) pots? That will be great because it will save me soil. I understand that in the last days of veg, i'll find out the females, transplant and 12/12 starts?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2007)

asd3reff said:
			
		

> TBG, so you say that i can find out which are females before transplanting them in to bigger (final) pots? That will be great because it will save me soil. I understand that in the last days of veg, i'll find out the females, transplant and 12/12 starts?


*Well that depends on how big your pots are now. In 6 to 8 weeks maybe sooner you should see some signs of pre flowers then you can weed out the males and toss the females into flower. That's what we do.  I was just looking at your pics and i would transplant them into something else and bury the stems right up to the leaves. Like this pic. *


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 27, 2007)

"*I was just looking at your pics and i would transplant them into something else and bury the stems right up to the leaves. Like this pic."


*can you be more specific?


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 27, 2007)

also.. i've been told to LST the plant... is that what she needs?


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 27, 2007)

What T.B.G. is saying is to bury your stretch so you do not have a tall plant repott it and bury the stem almost up to the leaves of the plant. I personnaly don't wait for alternating nodes to flower I flower at certain heights depending on strain! A trained eye can tell sex quit a bit earlier than an untrained eye don't go culling any fems bro. They will not have any viable pollen for a long time anyway. With 18/6 you should be able to tell sooner! Hope part of this helps? Take care, 55


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 27, 2007)

55DAYZNCOUNTIN said:
			
		

> What T.B.G. is saying is to bury your stretch so you do not have a tall plant repott it and bury the stem almost up to the leaves of the plant. I personnaly don't wait for alternating nodes to flower I flower at certain heights depending on strain! A trained eye can tell sex quit a bit earlier than an untrained eye don't go culling any fems bro. They will not have any viable pollen for a long time anyway. With 18/6 you should be able to tell sooner! Hope part of this helps? Take care, 55



   i understand to bury the plant so stem will be 70% in soil. 
 second...you said you don't wait for alternating nodes to flower, so you flower depending certain heights and strain type. What about me in this case? This is the 4th day of veg, when should i switch to 12/12 (flowering) ?


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 27, 2007)

What I mean is I veg my plants from seed for about a month before flowering because I don't have alot head room, therefore I also grow alot of indica dominant strains because they are usually shorter plants. A big sativa can flower for 10-12 weeks and get huge. And my id too I like to keep my flowering times down to about 60 days or so thus the name 55ncountin. Skinny long leaves sativa dominant---shorter fatter leaves indica dominant. Your plant can triple in size during flowering always keep that in mind. That's why I don't like to see newer growers start off with bagseed because who knows how long it will flower, how much nutes it wants, and how much stretch it will have ect. with proven genetics you can get a grasp on the plant before planting a seed! Hope this helps bro but all this is my opinion and I'm no pro :afroweed: Peace,55


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 29, 2007)

day 6 of veg, 9 overall :


----------



## pussum (Mar 29, 2007)

your plants are really stretching. How far away do you have your light?


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 29, 2007)

being my first grow, i didn't know i must keep the light closer, and the first 3 days the light was at 10cm distance. Now i put the light on 2cm


----------



## asd3reff (Mar 31, 2007)

11 days overall (8 since veg)


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 3, 2007)

the leafs are getting a little yellow... and feels like dying... i don't know the reason....


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 4, 2007)

day  12 veg (15 overall)


----------



## rami (Apr 4, 2007)

chek ph of water...that could be the problem


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 4, 2007)

the ph of water is 7.4


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 4, 2007)

you need to get it down to 6.3-6.5 quickly!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 4, 2007)

If you haven't already, I would get a fan on those babies to strengthen up those stalks. My very first grow was like yours, and then my plant eventually fell over because it couldn't support itself. So I had to make a brace for it and eventually with the fan it strengthened up.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 5, 2007)

i'll get a fan for that.
the flowering period is about to come... and i looked over for a NPK nutrient for the flowering stage... the thing is i can't find something like 10-20-10 or 10-30-10 ... i found something like 10-20-20....


----------



## rami (Apr 5, 2007)

emptypackofcigs said:
			
		

> you need to get it down to 6.3-6.5 quickly!


 


....also..when r u planing on flowering? plants still look too young for me.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 5, 2007)

rami said:
			
		

> ....also..when r u planing on flowering? plants still look too young for me.




    i'm planing to switch to flowering, when the plants will get around 8-10 inches tall.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 5, 2007)

8-10 inches tall ??? u are hardly going to get bud from those .. they are stretching too much


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 5, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> 8-10 inches tall ??? u are hardly going to get bud from those .. they are stretching too much



  when would you start flowering in my place with these plants?


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 6, 2007)

hey asd3reff... just wanted to let you know... i have those same seeds right now... i'm about 5 weeks away from harvest... its a good strain... good choice


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 6, 2007)

emptypackofcigs said:
			
		

> hey asd3reff... just wanted to let you know... i have those same seeds right now... i'm about 5 weeks away from harvest... its a good strain... good choice




  thanks a lot. will keep in touch. i'll watch your journal (if have one)


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 6, 2007)

i did found 2 types of nutrient which i'll use for flowering.
Which one should i use?

The first contain :

N - 3.5%
P - 7.5%
K - 7.5%

and microelements Mg: 0.01%, Zn:0.01%, Mn:0.01%, Cu:0.01%, B:0.02%, Fe:0.02%, Mo: 0.001%
(to mention that is mentioned to be used for cactus)

and the second :

N - 4.5%
P - 7.0 %
K - 9.0%

and microelements mg/kg : Mg: 100, Fe: 200, Zn:100, Mn:100, Cu:100, B:200, Mo:10.
this is mentioned to be used for carrots, tomatoes, peppers etc


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 7, 2007)

:confused2:  where are you guys?


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 7, 2007)

asd3reff... i would say go with the second one... just personal opinion.. but to bring up your flowering question again... with your strain... i vegged mine until it was about 10-12" tall at about 34 days of veg then i through her into flower took about 2 weeks to determine sex and now she is comming along... i'll keep an eye on yours to compare with mine... see ya


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 7, 2007)

emptypackofcigs said:
			
		

> asd3reff... i would say go with the second one... just personal opinion.. but to bring up your flowering question again... with your strain... i vegged mine until it was about 10-12" tall at about 34 days of veg then i through her into flower took about 2 weeks to determine sex and now she is comming along... i'll keep an eye on yours to compare with mine... see ya



   So this is what i'm talking about! I have this journal posted on 3 forums! On the other forum, an user told me to use the first nute! 
  I have Jorge Cervantes Ultimate Grow DVD, which is recommended by Hightimes mag, and even in that DVD, it says by Jorge : In veg period, the light must be keep under 18/24, some growers keep the light 24/24. ***?? I started with 18/24, after a few days on a forum someone told me to switch to 24/24, i did, now someone told me to use 18/24! I DON'T UNDERSTAND!!! Why this, why that, why there why etcc..........:confused2:


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 7, 2007)

no no no... 18/6 18 hours of light on and 6 hours of light off... thats what you want... not 24/24 you if you want to go 24 then you just leave the light on all the time... not 24 hours on 24 hours off... just do it at 18 hours on and 6 hours off...


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 9, 2007)

emptypackofcigs said:
			
		

> no no no... 18/6 18 hours of light on and 6 hours of light off... thats what you want... not 24/24 you if you want to go 24 then you just leave the light on all the time... not 24 hours on 24 hours off... just do it at 18 hours on and 6 hours off...



  either you don't understand well, or i didn't write good. I know 18 light - 6 dark, or 24 non-stop, and for flowering 12 light with 12 of dark.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 9, 2007)

day 17 of veg, dunno why the leaves are getting a bit yellow..... after they recover... and feels like the end of the leaves are falling downwards.... for this straing, Sensiseeds said flowering period is 45-50 days. What about veg? Other growers have bigger plants in 17 days....


----------



## noodles (Apr 9, 2007)

What strain was this? I think most people veg for at least 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 9, 2007)

> Other growers have bigger plants in 17 days....


 
Just off to a slow start asd3reff. Once they get going there'll be no stopping them. 

For some people things may happen quicker or slower depending on the strain and/or environment. 

Did you solve your high PH problem ?


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 9, 2007)

noodles said:
			
		

> What strain was this? I think most people veg for at least 5-6 weeks.



    as stated in topic title "Skunk #1" from Sensiseeds


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 9, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Just off to a slow start asd3reff. Once they get going there'll be no stopping them.
> 
> For some people things may happen quicker or slower depending on the strain and/or environment.
> 
> Did you solve your high PH problem ?



    the water i'm using is 7.4 ph, but i don't think is a problem ....


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 9, 2007)

just wondering you all guys what water you use for watering? do you all test the water for PH?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes and for soil you want your ph around 6.1. 7.4 is way too high in my opinion. I think that is the problem with your leaves.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 9, 2007)

ok... so from where you take your water to water the plants? kitchen? if PH is to big, how can i lower it?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2007)

I usually use purified or distilled water. You can get ph up and down at a number of places. Just do a search in google or yahoo for ph up and down.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 9, 2007)

to lower ph  you can use lemon juice ,  and as far  as Ph goes  i keep mine on 6.8 6.9  and plants are perfectly helty check my GJ you see


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 9, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> to lower ph  you can use lemon juice ,  and as far  as Ph goes  i keep mine on 6.8 6.9  and plants are perfectly helty check my GJ you see



    i understand that 1 teaspon of lemon juice to 3 gallons of water.

   P.S. lemon juice means what? a juice of lemon from the store? or i can take a lemon, cut in half and put some original juice in to a teaspon?


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 10, 2007)

i did bought an PH tester.... i don't know if i'm using it correctly, but it does show nothing! It remains standard, i mean 7!
   also.... some nutes, N-P-K 13-4.5-6.5


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 10, 2007)

so .... i did make it to check the ph...the water is somewhere around 6.0-6.5
  i think the humidity is low... how can i raise the humidity?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 10, 2007)

> i did bought an PH tester.... i don't know if i'm using it correctly, but it does show nothing! It remains standard, i mean 7!


 
Have one of those myself, works fine. Shine the probe up good with some sandpaper and stick it deep. Lol, ... didn't think mine worked either but I checked it against my electronic one in different solutions. They both gave the same readings.

Give it about 3 minutes for the needle to settle


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for advice Runbyhemp.

 Updates 

  day 22....

so ph is good, nutrient i haven't given, except today, when i give it some nutes because i may think it's because the soil is poor in nutes.... i don't know...
    anyway, do you think it may be because i left the lights 24/24? it's better to use 18/24?


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 11, 2007)

believe or not i can't find any perlite in my town!!! what can i use instead?


----------



## indiglo (Apr 11, 2007)

To raise the humidity you can mist the plants (I do this when the lights are about to turn off or when they are already off) Or put a humidifier in the room. Mix some peat in with your soil if you can't find perilitte. I tried this when I didn't have any money and it seemed to work.

Don't over analyze, let them do their thing. Watch the beautys grow and enjoy every minute of it......

Advanced Nutrients are the ****..Everything is tested in labs, they have forums, how to do videos..... Just check it out   100% money back gaurantee if you don't like the product.
http://advancednutrients.com


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 11, 2007)

did you know something about the roots of cannabis being similar with cactus roots. I ask because i found some soil in shop, which says is for cactus. I wonder if is good for marijuana too, so i can use it for new bigger pots when i'll transplant.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 14, 2007)

mean while (day 25) 2 of them starting to fell better, healthier, and bigger, the other 2, ..... i don't give them much time...


----------



## indiglo (Apr 14, 2007)

Cactus soil is basically sand. They like it really dry. Personally I wouldn't use that stuff. And if I had to I would definately mix it with some other mixes.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 18, 2007)

i just don't know how long it will take till i'll start the flowering phase. I mean switch to 12/24

 two of the four plants i used to grow i just throw them because i transplanted the others 2, which looks healthier, and i don't have space to grow yet. 

pics


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking much better asd3reff. You should start flowering the plant once she is sexually mature. Look out for alternating nodes. This is a sign that she is ready.

The amount of time this takes will depend on the strain, lights used etc. Too many factors to say for sure.

Don't worry, if in doubt, just take a pic and post it. You're in good hands here.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 18, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Looking much better asd3reff. You should start flowering the plant once she is sexually mature. Look out for alternating nodes. This is a sign that she is ready.



   What means "sexually mature" ? How i can find when she's sexually mature?


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 22, 2007)

updates, can you tell what's with that reddish spots on the leaves?


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 22, 2007)

almost looks like nute burn


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 24, 2007)

need some help... i decided to start using the HPS 400W asap, because i don't think they get enough light from those CFL's! I wanted to use the HPS just for flowering, but they are growing to slow....

   I don't know how to put that socket on that reflecting thing..... so the bulb light remain horizontal like the last pic.


----------



## gangotri (Apr 24, 2007)

Yelow or burnt leaves may be too much or not enough water. Watering is an art that you learn by experience. I would advise watering with a spray when you have babies and start giving more and more water as the plant gets bigger. A good practice is: only water your plant when soil gets dry from the last watering.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 25, 2007)

HPS 400W in action!

   how can i cool down the heat? (excluding vent)


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 26, 2007)

day 38 (still veg period)


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 28, 2007)

Day 40...


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 29, 2007)

40 day have been past and no sex show. from your experience, can you please post here after how many days you've seen the sex?


----------



## gangotri (Apr 30, 2007)

asd3reff said:
			
		

> 40 day have been past and no sex show. from your experience, can you please post here after how many days you've seen the sex?


 
Hey Man, It wont show sex unless you switch light to 12/12 periods in order to stimulate flowering. But by the size of your plant I woud not start the flowering now cause its too small yet. 

By the way, your plant is too small for 40 days, maybe you are giving less water or light than the plant needs.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 30, 2007)

gangotri said:
			
		

> Hey Man, It wont show sex unless you switch light to 12/12 periods in order to stimulate flowering. But by the size of your plant I woud not start the flowering now cause its too small yet.
> 
> By the way, your plant is too small for 40 days, maybe you are giving less water or light than the plant needs.




    i wont start flowering yet, don't worry! just that i didn't know when the sex will appear.


----------



## asd3reff (May 1, 2007)

day 42, both are topped, and you can see the 2 new tops


----------



## asd3reff (May 6, 2007)

day 47, after 2nd top , they will have 4 upper buds every plant.


----------



## asd3reff (May 12, 2007)

6 days into flowering... still no sex appear


----------



## asd3reff (May 17, 2007)

after 13 days of flowering, seems like i have 2 of 2 females 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pics tomorrow.


----------



## asd3reff (May 18, 2007)

female signs


----------



## scoot1073 (May 18, 2007)

24/7 Untill Flower I Think They Grow Faster


----------



## asd3reff (May 18, 2007)

scoot1073 said:
			
		

> 24/7 Untill Flower I Think They Grow Faster





     you mean keeping the light non-stop till flowering starts? or.. ?


----------



## gangotri (May 18, 2007)

asd3reff said:
			
		

> female signs


 
Nice dude, congrats! 2 out of 2! I think mine will be a female too, in the  fifth day of flowering it already shows very subtle signs of feminility. I can see it with my 10x loup, sooo fine, sooo good!


----------



## flight175 (May 18, 2007)

Grats man! those plants looks nice and healthy! switching over to that 400hps helped lots huh?  dude I think i might be having that high ph water problem too! My plants are growing slow i'm gonna switch to distilled water.


----------



## asd3reff (May 20, 2007)

i can't hardly wait till' i harvest my Skunk #1. till then, can you please tell whoever smoked before Skunk #1, how it is? thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also anyone knows what's happened with the leave on the first pic?


----------



## asd3reff (May 23, 2007)

day 18 of flowering


----------



## Draston (May 23, 2007)

hmm thats really weird. Your plants look super small compared to mine. Mine are at almost 50 days old of veggie and I have some that are sitting at over 3 feet tall...


----------



## asd3reff (May 23, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> hmm thats really weird. Your plants look super small compared to mine. Mine are at almost 50 days old of veggie and I have some that are sitting at over 3 feet tall...


 
  yeah but, i don't know what strain you grow, if you're talking about same strain same seed house, and you forgot to tell you gaven't topped your plants as i did, so topping the plant will grow a little smaller.


----------



## asd3reff (May 25, 2007)

day 20 flowering


----------



## Draston (May 25, 2007)

asd3reff said:
			
		

> yeah but, i don't know what strain you grow, if you're talking about same strain same seed house, and you forgot to tell you gaven't topped your plants as i did, so topping the plant will grow a little smaller.


 
I am using bagseed and yes I didn't top so thts probably why. I think I'm going to top next grow...


----------



## asd3reff (May 26, 2007)

day 21 flowering


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2007)

that white-ish colored spot on those leaves is from the light, there hotspots. areas of high intensity that bleach the chlorophyl to a crisp, it leaves blotches light that if left in the same spot over time. i would start rotating plants around and the leaf curl yer getting and the hard ridges on the leaf blades is from to high of intensity, raise the light up as they grow to keep from stunting the new growth. your yeild has already been effected so your yeild will be diminished. the leafs that are drooping on the sides and still remain ridged in the center could be overwatering.

what is your temps in your grow area? do you have good ventilation?

theres things you can do to help get those plants really growing....keep um green!


----------



## asd3reff (May 26, 2007)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> that white-ish colored spot on those leaves is from the light, there hotspots. areas of high intensity that bleach the chlorophyl to a crisp, it leaves blotches light that if left in the same spot over time. i would start rotating plants around and the leaf curl yer getting and the hard ridges on the leaf blades is from to high of intensity, raise the light up as they grow to keep from stunting the new growth. your yeild has already been effected so your yeild will be diminished. the leafs that are drooping on the sides and still remain ridged in the center could be overwatering.
> 
> what is your temps in your grow area? do you have good ventilation?
> 
> theres things you can do to help get those plants really growing....keep um green!



    you mean "that white-ish colored spot on that leave" because it's all about one leave! you misunderstand what i was saying. that spot happend to appear only on single leave on a single plant. so please don't try to make me think all this grow was a total disaster......


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2007)

yes hot spots are from the bulb and yes it can happen in one little area and only affect foilage that it hits directly. its not a big deal im just filling you in - because you asked what it was...

"also anyone knows what's happened with the leave on the first pic?"

thats what i was telling you. when plants are young bleaching can happen easier and intensity curl will hapen more often too. a low light can also cause this, which also stunts growth. is all apart of the learning curve man because no one is saying this grow is a total disaster, so chill man. were here to help!


----------



## asd3reff (Jun 2, 2007)

i didn't want to post any pictures till major changes of my grow appear, because i feel it grow relative slow...... but i thought i'll mess up the journal, so here we are in day 28 of flowering.


----------



## asd3reff (Jun 5, 2007)

day 31 of flowering


----------



## asd3reff (Jun 12, 2007)

after 7 days of my last post, here is the day 38 of flowering

the things are getting slow, it's obvious that i have a problem, heat is one of them, considering i leave the vent on 24/7, is still warm in my closet. next time i'll grow in basement where is 20 C always! and higher humidity. and second, and here i'll let the specialists to tell their opinion, is because i did topped the plants twice.


----------



## gangotri (Jun 14, 2007)

It seems youre gonna have some smoke there man! how long do you intend to flower until crop?


----------



## asd3reff (Jun 19, 2007)

gangotri said:
			
		

> It seems youre gonna have some smoke there man! how long do you intend to flower until crop?




  i don't know as i don't know what to do, i'm in 45 days of flowering, and something wrong is happening here... i don't know what, i guess is the heat, or because i shouldn't top them. i don't know!


----------



## asd3reff (Jun 19, 2007)

i'm in 45 day of flowering, and there's not much changes, on the package they say 45-50 days for flowering. i can wait another 5 days, and harvest...... i don't think they can recover. they are too little, and i don't think i'll put together more then 30 grams. anyone knows if this can happen because of heat stress? should i leave them in flowering for more then 5 days? some pistils are getting brown, but i don't know if they are getting brown because harvest is close, or because something isn't right.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 21, 2007)

from the pics it looks like they still have a way to go,pistals are white and still growing. i never hurd of skunk#1 being a 45-50day flowering plant. mine went for more than 65-70 days before i cut.


----------



## asd3reff (Jun 27, 2007)

day 53........ still dunno when to harvest.....


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 2, 2007)

day 58 of flowering.... what do you think? harvest?


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 4, 2007)

today is 60 days of flowering, and i move them in to basement, where the temp is way better! i did know that i have temp problems, but it was a little complicate to move them in basement. now i did it, hope that will help. i have 69.8 F in basement (21 C), and till now it was something like 89.6 - 95 F (32-35 C) 

took some pics.....


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 4, 2007)

Basements tend to be more humid and may lead to bud rot. If you don't have one get something that tells you the humidity in your grow room. 

They look yummy!!! You will be puffin on that before to long.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 4, 2007)

^ he is right about the humidity just try to keep fresh air moving down their and keep the pots the plants are in only filled 1/4 with water rather than watering hard and having the pots soaked cause that will mold the buds up from the added moister. with the cooler temps it will allow you to only water once a week lightly. looks to me your around 2 weeks from harvest..dont clip early wait till they are ripe.  goodluck


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 25, 2007)

latest pic before harvest....... & harvest.....


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice looking buds man. Let us know how it smokes.


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 25, 2007)

sure i will


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats on your harvest asd.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 26, 2007)

Can you post more pictures of your bud?
But with something next to it, so it can put your 
picture into scale.

Reason I ask, is because the buds look tiny to me.

thanks..


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 26, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Can you post more pictures of your bud?
> But with something next to it, so it can put your
> picture into scale.
> 
> ...



  yeah, sure, i will.... but i assure you that they are tiny.


----------

